# New XM user has questions



## bpratt (Nov 24, 2005)

I just purchased my first XM satellite radio and have a couple of quick questions.
1. Does XM have a good oldies country station?
2. I notice my XM radio has the ability do display current stock quotes. Is there a way to just see the Dow and Nasdaq quotes?


----------



## cb7214 (Jan 25, 2007)

bpratt said:


> I just purchased my first XM satellite radio and have a couple of quick questions.
> 1. Does XM have a good oldies country station?
> 2. I notice my XM radio has the ability do display current stock quotes. Is there a way to just see the Dow and Nasdaq quotes?


1. The closest you will find for oldies country probably would be America Channel 10 its considered classic country, second best maybe probably would be Willie's Place Channel 13 which has a mix of new and old.
2. That i'm not sure of you would probably have to check the manual that came with your radio, i would imagine that each radio is differen't but I would imagine there is a way you change the settings for that.


----------

